# Stash Box contest



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. The stash box is finished and ready to go. It didn't come out as good as we would have liked but what the hell it's are first try. Below are a list of rules for the contest. *

*RULES: *
*1) Guess how many seeds are on the plate (regualr size plate)*
*2) Closest to the correct number without going over WINS*
*3) Free shipping to the United States only*
*4) If you are not a United States resident and win you pay for shipping*
*5) You must provide me with a shipping address via PM when you win*
*6) Finally this contest will end 1 month from today so everyone gets a chance. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You guys and gals are not close at all. I should have given you all a hint. It's more than 1,000 seeds and less than 3,000 seeds. You can change your answer as many times as you want until the contest is over. Sorry about that. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

2800.  how that for a number being pulled outa my ass. BTW the box came out beautiful.


----------



## advocate (Apr 5, 2006)

Lessee... Nice box...healthy seeds.. I'd say hmmm... 3,333 of them...
Great contest!  Next time it might be better if they were in a vial or a jar or something where not all of the seeds are in view, being spread out on a plate might make it too easy to do an actual count...


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll guess 2000.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 5, 2006)

hummm 1,069


----------



## username812 (Apr 5, 2006)

2420


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 5, 2006)

i kno it has to be around 3,500 seeds not changing my answer if i lose you gonna have to make another contest i like that box hahahaha


----------



## gcr6bk (Apr 5, 2006)

i say 10,000


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

ok I'm changing my answer to 2678! I don't know why, I **** at shit like this!!!!


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 5, 2006)

My guess is 2114


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 5, 2006)

3800


----------



## gcr6bk (Apr 5, 2006)

2005!


----------



## Ogof (Apr 5, 2006)

2700


----------



## BagSeedGrower (Apr 5, 2006)

1420


----------



## A.K. (Apr 5, 2006)

2500


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 5, 2006)

1257


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

Lovely looking stash box.... 

How about* 1457*

Thanks Brother'sGrunt for this opportunity


----------



## Gnarpat (Apr 6, 2006)

2,500


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 6, 2006)

Humm.... 1976


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey say if pranic wins.. you can do another contest for the stash box i'll take the seeds lol...


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 6, 2006)

1649


----------



## Grannie420 (Apr 7, 2006)

how about 2222


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 7, 2006)

1155 would be my guess


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 8, 2006)

1326?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

i say 2775 seeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 9, 2006)

27,589.37


----------



## Bouq (Apr 9, 2006)

There is definately *1650* seeds on that plate.


----------



## Charlie1 (Apr 9, 2006)

1458 Final Answer!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 9, 2006)

I say about 2254 my 2 favorite numbers lol
alsome box can i have it lol jk peace out


----------



## JandZ (Apr 11, 2006)

2654!


----------



## sirsmokealot (Apr 11, 2006)

i will guess 2366!


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 11, 2006)

one more guess....1666.


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 11, 2006)

mines is changed to 2,187


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 12, 2006)

1235


----------



## hobbyking (Apr 14, 2006)

2800


----------



## massproducer (Apr 15, 2006)

That really is one hell of of stash box box brother.  You sure have some skill.  As for my guess, I would say 1781


Either way that is a real sweet stash box, you ever think about selling them online... I'm sorry, I own a business and am always thinking business, even when i do not want to. 
Keep up that excellent work

massproducer


----------



## chong420 (Apr 15, 2006)

2754 seeds on plate


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 17, 2006)

1,470...!


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 17, 2006)

nice stash box how long did it take to make? my guess is 2424 for the seeds


----------



## Green Gold (Apr 17, 2006)

1379 seeds im sure!


----------



## chong420 (Apr 17, 2006)

i'd like to change mine..3269


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 18, 2006)

2200


----------



## raisanbranresinman (Apr 19, 2006)

2801


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Just a note to let everyone know the contest is winding down. If you want to win you better enter a number. Only 11 days left. Once again GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. *


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 27, 2006)

and one more....2240....


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 27, 2006)

1013


----------



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)

2500


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

*Only 5 days left. Contest winner will be anounced on Friday. Good Luck everyone*


----------



## heavyfreak (May 1, 2006)

*Heavyfreak is the winner, if you lost please re-post with the number 0.*
*thanks*
__________________
*If You Don't Cough, You Don't Get Off*


----------



## raisanbranresinman (May 1, 2006)

Can Someone Please Tell Me Why People Are Guessing Over 3000? It Says On The First Page That There Are No More Than 3000 Seeds......


----------



## MysticMan (May 1, 2006)

1788


----------



## FluidZ (May 1, 2006)

1667


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2006)

heavyfreak said:
			
		

> *Heavyfreak is the winner, if you lost please re-post with the number 0.*
> *thanks*
> __________________
> *If You Don't Cough, You Don't Get Off*


*Sorry Heavyfreak but you lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## heavyfreak (May 2, 2006)

crap. Oh, well the shipping cost would have killed me anyways.


----------



## Mutt (May 2, 2006)

Hahahahahaha, Wanted that stashbox huh heavy freak. lol. Nice try. lol
Guess B. grunt should have typed...cheaters will be disqualified. hahahaha

Tryin to catch em off guard. hahahahaha.


----------



## WIGGLE! (May 2, 2006)

1361


----------



## heavyfreak (May 2, 2006)

Muahuahah! thats right I'm back in the game!!  My number stands !! 1649


----------



## raisanbranresinman (May 4, 2006)

2012


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

ok I'm changing my answer to 1177


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

ok last time (maybe)  1327   or [email protected]&*$**@ dammit,  I want that freakin' box!


----------



## heavyfreak (May 5, 2006)

Does the box come pre-stashed?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

So who won???????? Isn't today the day?  Heavyfreak....I think thats a wonderful idea! TBG?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2006)

megaS13 said:
			
		

> 1,470...!


*WINNER! Congrats to megaS13 for winning the contest. The actual number of seeds was 1,562*


----------



## yogi dc (May 5, 2006)

congrats Megas13,  

 no no i hate you. I really wanted that box. hey BG you just have to make another one.


----------



## heavyfreak (May 5, 2006)

HOT DOGGIE!! what is it with me and spreaded seeds. I allways over shoot.

hea hea.

Congrats!! May all your weed be fresh Azimiz!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!!   Congrats on the win


----------



## FaTal1 (May 5, 2006)

wow i shouldve change ma answer i was way off hahaha oh well congrats megas13


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

Ok TBG...whens the next one starting??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Ok TBG...whens the next one starting??


*GDG the next contest will be in about 3 weeks or so. I will let everyone know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## megaS13 (May 17, 2006)

Wow. I've Never Won A Contest!

I Wanna Thank God & My Chameleon!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

megaS13 said:
			
		

> Wow. I've Never Won A Contest!
> 
> I Wanna Thank God & My Chameleon!


*Well congrats on winning your first ever contest megaS13. Hope you enjoy your new stash box. TBG*


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Congrates Mega If i won i was going to 
give it away to Mutt so oh well Peace out


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Oh I might Me able to donate 
a stash box I got like 4 or 5 of 
them! How big dose it have to 
be? Peace out


----------



## MissMolly (May 25, 2006)

ONE DOLLAR BOB!!!  uh.....am Im back ?..is it 1000?


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2006)

Cold I trade this job for what's behind door number 3 ?...


----------



## MarPassion (May 25, 2006)

Hey TBG, when are you going to auction the 1,562 seeds? lol That would be cool.


----------

